# Police Services Officers..as in Commisioned Officers



## rz350 (21 Mar 2007)

Just a random curiosity. Do Canadian Police Forces tend to Recruit the Officers (as in inspectors and up) separate, like CF system, or are they all/mostly promoted up from the NCO ranks?


----------



## Donut (21 Mar 2007)

There's only one stream in virtually Canadian Police Departments.

While officers may move between departments, and some will keep their rank, you must have been a Constable, Cpl (if applicable) Sgt, etc to make Inspector.


----------



## rz350 (22 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Neill McKay (23 Mar 2007)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> There's only one stream in virtually Canadian Police Departments.
> 
> While officers may move between departments, and some will keep their rank, you must have been a Constable, Cpl (if applicable) Sgt, etc to make Inspector.



I read somewhere (can't recall where) that RCMP members may split at the corporal level or above, i.e. from corporal they either move into the commissioned ranks or carry on to sergeant, staff sergeant, etc.  So while all members start as constables, one need not go all of the way to the top of the NCO ranks before becoming a commisioned officer.


----------



## Donut (23 Mar 2007)

Hmmm, interesting, news to me.

I would suspect that this would be for detectives and "specialists".

I recall an RCMP Cpl Detective at UBC Law while I was an undergrad, I wouldn't be at all surprised if he had ended up in the Officer ranks afterwards.


----------

